# [ALTERNATIVA] Radar ECMWF



## pe5cinco5 (1 Fev 2019 às 16:35)

*Quando o Radar do IPMA não quer funcionar*, deve-se optar por alternativa.

Este radar é um bom exemplo.







*Utilizem neste endereço*: *https://www.tempo.pt/radar*

Enquanto que o radar do IPMA é atualizado de 5 em 5 minutos, este é atualizado de 10 em 10 minutos. Por outro lado, tem a vantagem de poder ser visionado em toda a Península Ibérica, enquanto que o do IPMA apenas se limita ao território nacional (se estiverem os 3 radares a funcionar).

Ainda assim, acho este radar mais rápido e prático de funcionar do que o do IPMA. Na velocidade de acesso ao website, este é consideravelmente superior do que o do nosso instituto meteorológico português.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2019 às 16:43)

Esse mapa utiliza os radares do IPMA também  É mais rápido de visualizar, mas podes ver uma hora em que de repente desaparece a cobertura no Norte de Portugal porque o radar de Arouca vai abaixo.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (1 Fev 2019 às 16:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> Esse mapa utiliza os radares do IPMA também  É mais rápido de visualizar, mas podes ver uma hora em que de repente desaparece a cobertura no Norte de Portugal porque o radar de Arouca vai abaixo.



Pois, não sabia. Ainda assim, acho mais prático e rápido do que o radar do IPMA. Como digo no título, é uma alternativa.

Aliás, se o ECMWF utiliza os radares da AEMET até pode ser bom, porque os radares do lado espanhol apanham, em parte, o lado português. E se o o nosso falhar, o deles pode ajudar a substituir.


----------

